# How long to wait before give mom a bath? Babies 5 Weeks



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

How long should I wait to give Penelope a bath after she had her hoglets. I was told before not to until the babies are gone but she's really starting to need one. She's been an awesome mom and I really don't think it's a problem but thought I would ask for advice. The babies are five weeks old and will be weaned and seperated soon anyway so should I continue to wait? Also, how old should babies be before I introduce them to water? They've all had foot baths which they hate!!! But never a full bath. Suggestions appreicated


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait until the babies are completely weaned and out of momma's cage. She could still attack and kill them if she gets stressed out.

As for full baths, I would be holding off on that until they are at least 8-9weeks old. My 6 week old babies here don't even get foot baths, we use a damp warm cloth to wipe them and then immediately they are wrapped in a warmed fleece blanket from the dryer so they don't get a chill.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Wait until the babies are completely weaned and out of momma's cage. She could still attack and kill them if she gets stressed out.
> 
> As for full baths, I would be holding off on that until they are at least 8-9weeks old. My 6 week old babies here don't even get foot baths, we use a damp warm cloth to wipe them and then immediately they are wrapped in a warmed fleece blanket from the dryer so they don't get a chill.


Thanks for the response. That was around the lines of what I was thinking about bathing mom. She's not a really messy hedgie but she's not a spotless one either. Beeing A breeder do you have any advice on weaning them? This is our first litter; so i'm open to different hearing different strategies and what not. At this point they are eating on their own, using water bottle, using litter box,wheeling and just into everything! You can tell mom enjoys her break time when we have them out to play. Thank you again.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The babies will start to eat crumbs from moms food bowl very soon if not already.  I would put a watering dish in the cage too,those bottles can be annoying to drink from for any hedgie esp. a baby. Mom will let you know when it's time to wean them,I remove one baby at a time so mom don't get overly stressed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Boys should be removed from mom before 7 weeks. Of course it depends on the boy too and if he is eating and gaining well enough to be away from mom.

Since they are eating and drinking from the bottle, you can start giving a couple of the babies a few hours away from mom at a time. Start with the boys. Depending on how many babies she has, leave a couple with her. If you have 4 or more babies, leave 2 with mom, 2 on their own for a couple of hours and keep extending how much time they are away. Once the boys have been without mom for a few days you can start weaning them from each other. Keep watch on weights and how well they are eating for the next week.

Wait until babies are weaned from mom to give her a bath. Babies you could give a bath to now if really really necessary but it's best to wait until they are away from mom. Foot baths are fine and yes they hate hate hate them.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm glad you asked this question, I was wondering the same thing. Snowy is so filthy it's embarrassing  but then dirt shows a lot more on her. I've tried to give her some quick touch-ups with a damp washcloth but it hasn't done much. She's keeping the babies very clean though, I didn't know they licked their babies like cats do.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Judi said:


> I'm glad you asked this question, I was wondering the same thing. Snowy is so filthy it's embarrassing  but then dirt shows a lot more on her. I've tried to give her some quick touch-ups with a damp washcloth but it hasn't done much. She's keeping the babies very clean though, I didn't know they licked their babies like cats do.


I know so is Penelope! But she to keeps her babies very very clean... well except their feet! We cleaned her cage today and switched from shavings to fabric and she seems to like it much better. She's litter trained so i kept the shavings in her litter box. How old are you babies?


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

LarryT said:


> The babies will start to eat crumbs from moms food bowl very soon if not already.  I would put a watering dish in the cage too,those bottles can be annoying to drink from for any hedgie esp. a baby. Mom will let you know when it's time to wean them,I remove one baby at a time so mom don't get overly stressed.


They've been eating her food for about a week now as well as drinking out of the bottle too. They come out and play by themselves and we've been giving mom a few hours a day alone and she seems to really enjoy the break; she also comes out and naps at the other end of the cage for short periods of time. Is she weaning them herself by doing these things? I just don't want to leave them with her too long ecspecially the boy ( there's only one). He is actually the biggest and strongest of the three. They're five weeks today.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Boys should be removed from mom before 7 weeks. Of course it depends on the boy too and if he is eating and gaining well enough to be away from mom.
> 
> Since they are eating and drinking from the bottle, you can start giving a couple of the babies a few hours away from mom at a time. Start with the boys. Depending on how many babies she has, leave a couple with her. If you have 4 or more babies, leave 2 with mom, 2 on their own for a couple of hours and keep extending how much time they are away. Once the boys have been without mom for a few days you can start weaning them from each other. Keep watch on weights and how well they are eating for the next week.
> Wait until babies are weaned from mom to give her a bath. Babies you could give a bath to now if really really necessary but it's best to wait until they are away from mom. Foot baths are fine and yes they hate hate hate them.


So we've been doing the few hours a day away from mom and she seems to really enjoy her break time; she also comes out and takes naps at the other end of the cage for short time periods; Is this her way of weaning them herself? The are all eating solid food and drinking out of the water bottle just fine as well as using a litter box and the wheel. They are all very healthy and eating well on their own but the boy the most of the three 1 boy only. I dont want any issues with him being in there to long but dont want to take him out too soon. They just turned 5 wks today,


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mom is probably taking a break as well as starting to wean them. You can continue giving them time away from her and as long as he continues to eat well, you can take him out at 6 weeks. Keep track of their weights to make sure as they are weaning from mom that they continue to gain well. 

Sounds like they are doing great.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

PintoPrincess2 said:


> I know so is Penelope! But she to keeps her babies very very clean... well except their feet! We cleaned her cage today and switched from shavings to fabric and she seems to like it much better. She's litter trained so i kept the shavings in her litter box. How old are you babies?


They'll be five weeks on Monday. They're all eating ground kibble and drinking from the water bottle too, except the one boy we have, who wants to nurse all the time.


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Judi said:


> PintoPrincess2 said:
> 
> 
> > I know so is Penelope! But she to keeps her babies very very clean... well except their feet! We cleaned her cage today and switched from shavings to fabric and she seems to like it much better. She's litter trained so i kept the shavings in her litter box. How old are you babies?
> ...


We have one female who still wants to nurse but she's eating on her own just fine too though... its probably an emotional thing too. We too only have one boy; who my husband got a little to attached too! We were only suppose to keep one female but looks like we're keeping both! I knew when he gave it a nick name he was staying.... lol


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Mom is probably taking a break as well as starting to wean them. You can continue giving them time away from her and as long as he continues to eat well, you can take him out at 6 weeks. Keep track of their weights to make sure as they are weaning from mom that they continue to gain well.
> 
> Sounds like they are doing great.


Thanks for the advice; it's appreciated! This has been a really great experince for us. I'm happy it's gone so well. How long have you been a breeder?


----------

